# CPC-A / COC-A Practicum



## runbikeharley (Aug 18, 2015)

"Say goodbye to your CPC-A / COC-A Practicum"

Did anybody get a job after completing this course?  It is very hard to get  a job in coding without ANY EXPERIENCE at all.  Since i can't get an externship set up anywhere, I thought go this route, but is it worth it.  Can you really get a job in coding versus those others who do have 1 year actual job experience?  Or is it better to find an externship program?

Either way i would wait till ICD-10 goes in effect before investing in this.

thanks for your input.


----------



## davethec (Aug 18, 2015)

RunBikeHarley, Unless you know there will be a medical billing/coding position awaiting you I would skip this process entirely. It is nearly impossible to find a decent position. Throw on top of that thousands for schooling, hundreds for AAPC, fees for tests and it all adds up to a big monetary burden. Skip the headaches and get out now. Dave C


----------



## DNieves16 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Disagree*

I'm going to have to disagree with the 'get out now' part. There are so many oraganizations hiring and 'molding' their coders based on their policies and procedures. Especially since ICd-10 is almost here there have been many people retiring and quitting because they are afraid of the major change. Keep your head up and continue to look. The AAPC website is a great resource for open positions.


----------

